# Pike in NEOHIO



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck finding pike in NE Ohio either wading a river or fishing the shores of a lake? If so any pointers and spots would be greatly appreciated!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Pike are caught in the Marinas along Lake Erie in the spring and also in the Cuyahoga River.


----------



## Tio (Sep 22, 2017)

Try Mentor Lagoons. My friend and I bass fish there a lot. We hook into many pike throughout the season. Some of them are good size too. I caught 3 this summer but none were too big. My buddy seems to have the luck for hooking the bigger ones. He always seems to get them on a white or chartreuse chatterbait. I get them on white spinnerbaits. Good Luck!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you find weeds you’ve found pike.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mosquito is a real good pike lake, but this is a hard time of year to catch them from shore. Right after ice out is a good time to find them in close, they come in shallow to spawn.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome to OGF Jason!
I very recently fished the Cuyahoga in Kent. All kinds of pike there. A friend and myself kayaked out of Fred Fuller park. He caught 2 and I missed 2 all on spinner baits.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to OGF! Every section of the Cuyahoga River has pike. I used to fish for them a lot. Best spots were slow moving pools with wood structure. Especially if the wood structure was right next to the current. I did best with creek chubs or small bluegills. 

West Branch has pike. I've hooked one in the spring while crappie fishing. They are shallow in the spring.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Ya like everyone has said they are out there just gota know where to look. For me my go to spots would be Mosquito through the ice or in the spring, Erie marinas in the spring, Upper Cuyahog, upper Grand and the Mohican river summer and fall.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

bdawg said:


> Welcome to OGF! Every section of the Cuyahoga River has pike. I used to fish for them a lot. Best spots were slow moving pools with wood structure. Especially if the wood structure was right next to the current. I did best with creek chubs or small bluegills.
> 
> West Branch has pike. I've hooked one in the spring while crappie fishing. They are shallow in the spring.


Thanks bdawg. Was Fred Fuller and that pull beneath the waterfall in downtown Kent your go tos? What lures did you like to throw at them? Appreciate the help. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

1MoreKast said:


> Welcome to OGF Jason!
> I very recently fished the Cuyahoga in Kent. All kinds of pike there. A friend and myself kayaked out of Fred Fuller park. He caught 2 and I missed 2 all on spinner baits.


Thanks 1morekast! What colors were you spinning? I went through there with some tiger fires and black ones...obviously to no avail. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Get some wally world spinnerbaits and float the upper cuyahoga. Hold on!!!!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Jason Keppler said:


> Thanks 1morekast! What colors were you spinning? I went through there with some tiger fires and black ones...obviously to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What he said!! ^^^ chartreuse and black worked for us. Big Colorado blades thump a lot of action


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Jason Keppler said:


> Thanks bdawg. Was Fred Fuller and that pull beneath the waterfall in downtown Kent your go tos? What lures did you like to throw at them? Appreciate the help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Nope. I've only fished that section a couple of times and never caught anything. Was using lures those times. I've only caught 2 pike on lures. Caught them on a beetle spin and a vibrating blade bait. My spots used to be a Cascade Valley and in Monroe Falls upstream of Waterworks park. My spot at Cascade Valley changed. The pool is not as deep and I can't catch them there anymore. Also, more fishing pressure because of the immigrants. That spot used to be good for at least 1 pike per day. Biggest was 31". Most were 24" range. Always did best with creek chubs fresh caught from the river.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

bdawg said:


> Nope. I've only fished that section a couple of times and never caught anything. Was using lures those times. I've only caught 2 pike on lures. Caught them on a beetle spin and a vibrating blade bait. My spots used to be a Cascade Valley and in Monroe Falls upstream of Waterworks park. My spot at Cascade Valley changed. The pool is not as deep and I can't catch them there anymore. Also, more fishing pressure because of the immigrants. That spot used to be good for at least 1 pike per day. Biggest was 31". Most were 24" range. Always did best with creek chubs fresh caught from the river.


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TIN_KNOCKER (Nov 15, 2005)

I waded the Upper Cuyahoga River in Portage County on Sunday. I was fishing for smallmouth bass. I hooked 3 northern pike and landed 2. The first one hit a rebel crayfish crankbait. The second hit a lead head jig and twister tail and the third one hit a rapalla minnow. I manage to catch at least one or two pike every time I go out.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

TIN_KNOCKER said:


> I waded the Upper Cuyahoga River in Portage County on Sunday. I was fishing for smallmouth bass. I hooked 3 northern pike and landed 2. The first one hit a rebel crayfish crankbait. The second hit a lead head jig and twister tail and the third one hit a rapalla minnow. I manage to catch at least one or two pike every time I go out.


Any chance you care to direct message me specifically what area you were in? Thanks for your help!


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jason Keppler said:


> Any chance you care to direct message me specifically what area you were in? Thanks for your help!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sorry Jason but would you like him to catch them for you too? People have shared spots and lures and techniques, part of the joy of fishing is going out and exploring and trying to catch fish.

Just do it! You'll be amazed at what you can accomplish and catch. Welcome to OGF!


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Snakecharmer said:


> Sorry Jason but would you like him to catch them for you too? People have shared spots and lures and techniques, part of the joy of fishing is going out and exploring and trying to catch fish.
> 
> Just do it! You'll be amazed at what you can accomplish and catch. Welcome to OGF!


Haha. point taken. I've been to Kent three times the past week and a half. Pikes are kind of sentimental to me and haven't been able to get a strike yet. As a newer angler I was trying to figure out if I'm fishing the wrong spots, or if my presentation is bad...or both. No worries. I appreciate the tips you've provided. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Jason Keppler said:


> Haha. point taken. I've been to Kent three times the past week and a half. Pikes are kind of sentimental to me and haven't been able to get a strike yet. As a newer angler I was trying to figure out if I'm fishing the wrong spots, or if my presentation is bad...or both. No worries. I appreciate the tips you've provided. Much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Keep working the wood with spinnerbaits at Fred and you'll have success as the water cools.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Moved to NEO in January of '15. Found OGF and poked around, asked a few questions and got out and fished. A lot. 

I remember wondering if I'd ever catch a river smallie. Now I've got a handful of spots that will typically produce.

I remember my first bass at Ladue and was so happy that I'd found one. Now I go there and sometimes/usually bump into them.

I remember my first bass at West Branch (hell, that was just last year!) after multiple fish-less trips. I was pumped!

I've stumbled on pike in the rivers. My advice is to keep moving. Seems like long stretches won't hold any and then a 50yard stretch will be full of them. 

Exactly like Snakecharmer said...it's makes it WAAAAAAY more fulfilling when you put in the leg work. 

Good luck and see you on the water!!!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Try some Mepps # 3 0r 4 Theyre big fans of red and orange Try tying your own bucktails with dyed bucktails Handmade for maybe a buck , probably less All parts from Janns Netcraft


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

mas5588 said:


> Moved to NEO in January of '15. Found OGF and poked around, asked a few questions and got out and fished. A lot.
> 
> I remember wondering if I'd ever catch a river smallie. Now I've got a handful of spots that will typically produce.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I've found from 20 plus years of river fishing the Cuyahoga, that most of the fish are stacked up in the best holes. Especially when the river is low and clear. I've had days where I caught 30 smallmouth from the same hole. Other days, I've caught 3 pike from the same hole. Looks for good holes, then look for the best place in the hole for them to be and cast upstream of there. Fish in the river are always looking up into the current. It brings them their food. Find a spot that has wood or big rocks in or right next to the current. The active fish are mostly right off the edge of the current and will attack a lure in the current as it gets close to them.


----------



## Blackwater (Aug 14, 2019)

We've come across them at Westbranch from the dam in the early spring as well as Mosquito trolling cranks. I've struggled to find them in the Hoga in Kent, but I mainly am targeting smallies down there. A buddy of mine got a 40" out of the hoga this spring


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Blackwater said:


> We've come across them at Westbranch from the dam in the early spring as well as Mosquito trolling cranks. I've struggled to find them in the Hoga in Kent, but I mainly am targeting smallies down there. A buddy of mine got a 40" out of the hoga this spring


That's a trophy fish for the Hoga!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

If your set on lures use spinnerbaits, buzzbaits....and whopper ploppers. If not fish for them like you would cats, on a Carolina rig with heavy fluro leader and some live or dead shad/goldfish


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

winguy7 said:


> If your set on lures use spinnerbaits, buzzbaits....and whopper ploppers. If not fish for them like you would cats, on a Carolina rig with heavy fluro leader and some live or dead shad/goldfish


Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bman1105 (Apr 24, 2019)

Me And my girlfriend was kayak fishing in Westbanch and she hooked into this one with a spinner.


----------



## Jason Keppler (Aug 29, 2019)

Bman1105 said:


> Me And my girlfriend was kayak fishing in Westbanch and she hooked into this one with a spinner.
> View attachment 321761


I think he was after your Busch light!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bman, careful with the cans and bottles. It is still considered drinking and driving, open container in a state park and OVI if you are caught at westbranch and other local lakes. Even if your boat is anchored at your dock and you are drinking while sitting on it (ie docks at Berlin). Most don't know the laws and assume kayaks and canoes would be exempt, but, like drinking then driving a bicycle home, it is still a motor vehicle and the laws are severe. Nice fish also!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ha. Didn't even see the can the first time I saw this thread. I was looking at the fish and the background.
Yes, you don't want open containers in a state park and especially on the water. The LEO would love to ticket you and take your money. They would crack down on that fast and hard!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's why God invented Veti's……..


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

lewzer, more than a ticket depending on your record and the leo. boat can be impounded and a felony can be issued. car can also be impounded as well.


----------



## jrscarbrough1 (May 21, 2017)

Yes and the courts get all the money, the ticket is only about $13 but you'll pay another $150 in court costs. That's if you get a nice officer that doesn't throw everything at you. Live and learn!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Good article about Pike in Mosquito in Saturday's Vindicator. The author was fishing for bass, on a big flat with coontail out to about 5 FOW. He was throwing a buzzbait and would swim it through holes in the vegetation. His first 2 hits were from pike, which also cost him 2 buzzbaits! He added a steel leader to his setup after that.

He boated 2 more Pike, the biggest being 39", plus 13 bass. He said the big Pike are really starting to bite there, but it looks like the bass are too. He also mentioned a guy who works in the fishing department at FFF in Boardman. He caught a Pike that "stretched beyond both ends of the 45 inch long deck lid over his boat's battery and bilge compartment."

The fish might have been new Ohio state record, but he released it. I don't care where you fish for Pike in North America, over 45 inches is a BIG Pike! Lures mentioned were topwaters, buzzbaits, and lipless crankbaits. And if you're going to fish for these beasts, get yourself some steel leaders. I've lost way too many Hot-n-Tots, spinnerbaits, and minnow style lures to Pike to go without them in Pikey water!

BTW. The author expects this bite to last for about 2 more months, so you have time to get out.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

ya gotta find your spots.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Good article about Pike in Mosquito in Saturday's Vindicator. The author was fishing for bass, on a big flat with coontail out to about 5 FOW. He was throwing a buzzbait and would swim it through holes in the vegetation. His first 2 hits were from pike, which also cost him 2 buzzbaits! He added a steel leader to his setup after that.
> 
> He boated 2 more Pike, the biggest being 39", plus 13 bass. He said the big Pike are really starting to bite there, but it looks like the bass are too. He also mentioned a guy who works in the fishing department at FFF in Boardman. He caught a Pike that "stretched beyond both ends of the 45 inch long deck lid over his boat's battery and bilge compartment."
> 
> ...


I thought the Vindicator closed its doors and stopped the presses?


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> I thought the Vindicator closed its doors and stopped the presses?


The Warren Tribune Chronicle publishes a "Vindicator Edition" under the Vindicator masthead. It's basically the Trib under a different name, but has Mahoning Co. court notices, obits, and a bigger focus on local high school and YSU sports. It's actually a pretty good paper.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> The Warren Tribune Chronicle publishes a "Vindicator Edition" under the Vindicator masthead. It's basically the Trib under a different name, but has Mahoning Co. court notices, obits, and a bigger focus on local high school and YSU sports. It's actually a pretty good paper.


Thanks I found the article online!


----------

